# Leftover grilled dogs, what to do?



## granniero (May 4, 2012)

I have 40 leftover, grilled hot dogs. I'm afraid if I freeze and try to save, they will be more rubbery than already. Any ideas ? Thanks !


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2012)

Unless you're donating them or feeding a very big group, you'll have to either freeze them or toss them.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 4, 2012)

granniero said:


> I have 40 leftover, grilled hot dogs. I'm afraid if I freeze and try to save, they will be more rubbery than already. Any ideas ? Thanks !


hi granniero
if you've still got them,make up a big batch of marinara sauce,let it cool,chop up as many of the dogs as you want,mix into the marinara then freeze in portion sizes.the acids in the tomatoes will tenderise the dogs & you've got quick & easy meals with pasta,fries,mashed potato etc etc.
the rest? i dunno!
harry


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 4, 2012)

Beanie Weenie is always an option.


----------



## pacanis (May 4, 2012)

You could always host a hot dog eating competition.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 4, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Beanie Weenie is always an option.


+1

I was going to recommend baked beans.  Steve, you beat me to it.

Also, any dish you can make with steamed or boiled hot dogs wold be fine, even if you freeze them before using them.  Think a big batch of sour kraut and hot dogs, all steamed together and served up on a good bun, or added to a pasta soup.  The grilled flavor will just add to the overall flavor of the dish.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2012)

Freeze some of them and use some in a pot of pinto beans.Freezing shouldn't hurt them any.

kades


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2012)

Is the Rocky Horror Picture Show playing near your local university campus?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 4, 2012)

Use some to make Frank's grandmother's "ham salad".  There you have it-- Frank Salad. ( Puns intended)


----------



## Cerise (May 4, 2012)

Have an early Cinco de Mayo party. Slice them in coins, wrap them in a tortilla, top with baked beans, diced onion & shredded cheese. 

Slice in coins & add to cooked macaroni and cheese, or omelettes with green peppers, shredded cheddar cheese, and onions.

Mock low country boil. Boil some corn on the cob & red potatoes. Toss your dogs in at end end to heat through.

That's all I got.


----------



## vitauta (May 4, 2012)

sure am curious to know, however did you wind up with forty leftover grilled hot dogs anyway, gran?


----------



## FrankZ (May 4, 2012)

I'd just freeze them for use later (or eat some now and freeze the rest).


----------



## vitauta (May 4, 2012)

those grilled dogs, whether you freeze them, eat 'em cold, or however, will surely taste better than any fresh ones possibly could....


----------



## LindaZ (May 5, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Use some to make Frank's grandmother's "ham salad". There you have it-- Frank Salad. ( Puns intended)


 
She used bologna -but hot dogs might come in second.


----------



## jabbur (May 5, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Use some to make Frank's grandmother's "ham salad".  There you have it-- Frank Salad. ( Puns intended)



I was thinking along this line too.  Put them through a meat grinder and mix it up with some other ingredients (mayo, onion, relish, etc) and make a sandwich spread.  After grinding them up, you could freeze and add to things like spaghetti sauce, chili soup, potato soup etc.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 5, 2012)

go and feed the gulls......


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 5, 2012)

For the time being I'd freeze them - they'll be fine.

For options on using them -

Cut into 2"-3" long pieces, but a pkge. of Pillsbury Crescent Roll dough & make "Pigs In A Blanket".

Slice up & add to your favorite homemade or commercial baked beans.

Slice up & add to your favorite baked mac & cheese recipe.

Slice up & add to your favorite Split-Pea or Black Bean or any Bean Soup recipe.

Leave whole, nuke, & enjoy some Chili Dogs.

If you have a dog, they LOVE leftover hot dogs - just dole them out daily sparingly as treats, not a whole bunch at once.


----------



## buckytom (May 5, 2012)

my first thought was beanie weenies too, but then i remembered a kicked up version of it, beanie weenie balls.

mince the hot dogs, add eggs and plain bread crumbs, cracker crumbs, or panko. form into balls and shallow fry on all sides, then add to your baked beans.


----------



## Vanitas (May 5, 2012)

I have never heard the phrase "beanie weenies" before - and for some reason cannot stop giggling at it. Round these parts, we call 'em "franks and beans". Mmmm, makes me want to  whip up a batch just thinking about it. 

I'd freeze them and use them in the future for meatifying sauces.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2012)

Instead of ham salad you can run them through the grinder and make ham loaf.  just use any ham loaf recipe and substitute the ground up dog meat for the ground ham.


----------



## vitauta (May 5, 2012)

sounds good, but "ground up dog meat" sounds like a whole nother kind of story....


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 5, 2012)

granniero said:


> I have 40 leftover, grilled hot dogs. I'm afraid if I freeze and try to save, they will be more rubbery than already. Any ideas ? Thanks !


I presume you kept the 4 dozen or so buns to go with?

Ingredients:


40 leftover, grilled hot dogs
40 leftover, buns
condiments for slathering
6 sawhorses
1 child's inflatable wading pool
six 5-pound bags of ice
5-6 cases of beer (probably more, more is better)
1 barbecue, gas or charcoal
1 ghetto blaster, 100 watts per channel
your choice of music, to taste
Method:

Set up the sawhorses on your street, three on each side of your house, arrayed to block traffic.

Inflate the child's wading pool in middle of street. Dump the ice into the pool. Dump the beer cans or bottles into the ice.

Turn on the ghetto blaster, insert music, light the barbecue.

As neighbors show up hand each one a beer, a hot dog inserted in bun and slathered with whatever condiments. Point out where there's more beer, more hot dogs, more buns, more condiments, and tell them to bring some more music if they don't like what you're playing.

Problem solved. 

Optional: Explain to cops exactly what you're doing. Hope they like beer and 'dogs.


----------



## LPBeier (May 6, 2012)

There's so much you can do.  But first of all, they freeze fine.  I have done it.  You can use them as hot dogs or:
-Wieners and beans has been suggested
-cut them in half, put some cheese in the middle and roll them in triangles of crescent roll dough.  The kind that comes in the can.  Bake them at 350 until the rolls are browned and tender.
- Slice and put them in tomato soup - kid's love it!
- Slice and put them in mac and cheese
and more but that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## tomca631 (May 6, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:
			
		

> I presume you kept the 4 dozen or so buns to go with?
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...



Great post!!

@granniero please post your address, date, and time. I have some buns left over.


----------



## kitchenmagician (May 8, 2012)

*hotdog overdose!!!*



granniero said:


> I have 40 leftover, grilled hot dogs. I'm afraid if I freeze and try to save, they will be more rubbery than already. Any ideas ? Thanks !



U can make beanie,wienies , mac,and chz with hotdogs,bbq sauce em,give them to your local bar flies ?


----------

